# 18 footers expected today on Lake MI



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

*OPEN LAKE FORECAST FOR LAKE MICHIGAN
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
245 AM CDT THU OCT 12 2006
*
LAKE MICHIGAN FORECAST BEYOND FIVE NAUTICAL MILES FROM SHORE

*[SIZE=+1]SYNOPSIS[/SIZE]*
A LOW 29.1 INCHES OVER NORTHEAST ONTARIO WILL MOVE 
NORTHWEST WESTERN ONTARIO BY THIS EVENING. THE LOW WILL HAVE
A PRESSURE OF 28.9 INCHES. THE LOW IS FORECAST TO REMAIN IN
ONTARIO UNTIL SATURDAY NIGHT. THEN THE LOW WILL MOVE EAST INTO 
QUEBEC SATURDAY NIGHT. HIGH PRESSURE WILL EXTEND FROM NORTHERN
SASKATCHEWAN TO MISSOURI TO FLORIDA SATURDAY NIGHT. 

NORTH HALF


*[SIZE=+1]GALE WARNING IN EFFECT THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+1]TODAY[/SIZE]*
WEST GALES TO 40 KNOTS. SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS WITH
POSSIBLE SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 14 TO 18 FEET.

*[SIZE=+1]TONIGHT[/SIZE]*
WEST GALES TO 40 KNOTS. CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS OR
SNOW SHOWERS. WAVES 14 TO 18 FEET. 

*[SIZE=+1]FRIDAY[/SIZE]*
WEST GALES TO 40 KNOTS. CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS OR SNOW
SHOWERS.WAVES 14 TO 18 FEET. A GALE WARNING MAY BE NEEDED.

*[SIZE=+1]FRIDAY NIGHT[/SIZE]*
WEST GALES TO 35 KNOTS EASING TO 30 KNOTS AFTER
MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS. WAVES 12 TO 16 FEET. 

*[SIZE=+1]SATURDAY[/SIZE]*
WEST WINDS 30 KNOTS. CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS. WAVES
8 TO 12 FEET. 

*[SIZE=+1]SATURDAY NIGHT[/SIZE]*
WEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS. CHANCE OF RAIN
SHOWERS. WAVES 6 TO 8 FEET. 

*[SIZE=+1]SUNDAY[/SIZE]*
NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. WAVES 3 TO 5 FEET. 

*[SIZE=+1]MONDAY[/SIZE]*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS. CHANCE OF RAIN. WAVES
3 TO 5 FEET. 

SOUTH HALF


*[SIZE=+1]GALE WARNING IN EFFECT THROUGH FRIDAY EVENING[/SIZE]*

*[SIZE=+1]TODAY[/SIZE]*
WEST GALES TO 40 KNOTS. SCATTERED SNOW SHOWERS WITH
POSSIBLE SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. WAVES 14 TO 18 FEET.

*[SIZE=+1]TONIGHT[/SIZE]*
WEST GALES TO 40 KNOTS. CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS OR
SNOW SHOWERS. WAVES 14 TO 18 FEET. 
.FRIDAY. ..WEST GALES TO 40 KNOTS. CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS. WAVES
14 TO 18 FEET. A GALE WARNING MAY BE NEEDED. 

*[SIZE=+1]FRIDAY NIGHT[/SIZE]*
WEST GALES TO 35 KNOTS EASING TO 30 KNOTS AFTER
MIDNIGHT. CHANCE OF RAIN SHOWERS. WAVES 12 TO 16 FEET. 

*[SIZE=+1]SATURDAY[/SIZE]*
WEST WINDS 30 KNOTS. WAVES 10 TO 14 FEET. 

*[SIZE=+1]SATURDAY NIGHT[/SIZE]*
WEST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS. WAVES 6 TO 9 FEET. 

*[SIZE=+1]SUNDAY[/SIZE]*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 20 KNOTS. WAVES 4 TO 6 FEET. 

*[SIZE=+1]MONDAY[/SIZE]*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 25 KNOTS. CHANCE OF RAIN. WAVES
5 TO 7 FEET.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks like shes a whippn


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

I don't know Slayer I think it's fishable.:lol:


----------



## fishin'magician' (Mar 2, 2005)

[/IMG]




this is my spot


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

fishin'magician' said:


> I don't know Slayer I think it's fishable.:lol:


Oh yeah!...............only if you're suicidal! :yikes:


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Hell, looks like a nice little walleye chop to me.......


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

.... for a "3 hour tour"? :yikes: Holland Spyglass Hill Webcam

I'm with Wally-eye... just a nice walleye chop... ready to go there Stein?


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Nice Pictures!!!


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Oh, I'm ready! I bet they are snappin' too.:lol:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

... the highest wave height at the Southern Lake Michigan bouy is "only" 8.2 so far!!

Date.....Time....Height....Direction...Steepness....Ave.Wave.Period
=================================================
10/12..9:00am.....6.2.........WNW...VERY_STEEP.......4.7
10/12..8:00am.....5.9.........NW......VERY_STEEP.......4.7
10/12..7:00am.....6.6.........NNW....VERY_STEEP.......4.9
10/12..6:00am.....6.9.........NW......VERY_STEEP.......4.9
10/12..5:00am.....7.2.........NW......VERY_STEEP.......5.1
10/12..4:00am.....6.9.........NW......STEEP...............5.1
10/12..3:00am.....*8.2*.........NW......VERY_STEEP.......5.3
10/12..2:00am.....7.5.........NW......VERY_STEEP.......5.2
10/12..1:00am.....*8.2*.........NW......VERY_STEEP.......5.2
10/12..12:00am...7.9.........NW......VERY_STEEP.......5.2 
10/11..11:00pm...7.9.........NW......VERY_STEEP.......5.3
10/11..10:00pm...*8.2*.........NW......VERY_STEEP.......5.2
10/11..9:00pm.....7.5.........WNW...VERY_STEEP.......5.1
10/11..8:00pm.....7.5.........WNW...VERY_STEEP.......5.2
10/11..7:00pm.....7.9.........W.......VERY_STEEP.......5.1
10/11..6:00pm.....7.2.........W.......VERY_STEEP.......4.9
10/11..5:00pm.....6.6.........W.......VERY_STEEP.......4.8
10/11..4:00pm.....6.2.........WSW...VERY_STEEP.......4.7
10/11..3:00pm.....5.9.........WSW...VERY_STEEP.......4.5
10/11..2:00pm.....4.6.........SW......VERY_STEEP.......4.2
10/11..1:00pm.....4.3.........WSW...VERY_STEEP.......4.1
10/11..12:00pm...3.9.........SW......VERY_STEEP.......4.1


----------



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

Doesn't look like it's going to happen today, the wind advisory has been cancelled 15-25 mph should be tops. Record snowfalls however...

Expires 12:15 PM EDT on October 12, 2006
Statement as of 4:02 AM EDT on October 12, 2006

... Wind Advisory is cancelled... 
... Freeze warning in effect from midnight tonight to 10 am EDT
Friday... 

The National Weather Service in Grand Rapids has issued a freeze
warning... which is in effect from midnight tonight to 10 am EDT
Friday. The Wind Advisory has been cancelled. 

Winds have diminished below advisory criteria and are expected to
remain in the 15 to 25 mph range today.

As Arctic air continues to flow south from Canada temperatures will fall
below freezing tonight and remain below freezing for several
hours.

A freeze warning is issued when freezing temperatures are
forecast to threaten outdoor plants. Those with agricultural
interests in the warned area are advised to harvest or protect
tender vegetation. Also, potted plants normally left outdoors
should be covered or brought inside away from the cold.









Record Report







Statement as of 8:47 am EDT on October 12, 2006

... Record daily maximum snowfall set at Grand Rapids... 

A total of 0.6 inches of snow has fallen at Grand Rapids as of 8 am. 
This breaks the record snowfall for the date... which was 0.2 inches 
set in 1909. This is also the most snow for so early in the season 
and the second earliest measurable snow on record. The earliest 
measurable snow on record was 0.1 inches set on October 7 2000.

... Record daily maximum snowfall tied at Muskegon... 

A trace of snow has fallen at Muskegon as of 8 am today. This ties 
the record set in 1909 and tied in 1921... 1979... and 1988.

More snow accumulations are possible today... so these records may be 
added to before midnight.










Public Information Statement







Statement as of 9:25 am EDT on October 12, 2006

... Record early season October snowfall... 

An unusually cold early season storm has brought snow to much of 
southwest lower Michigan. Some light snow accumulations occurred 
overnight... mostly on grassy surfaces or metal surfaces such as 
cars. Snowfall rates in the Grand Rapids area were high enough to 
overcome ground temperatures in the 50s and produce about half an 
inch of snow accumulation. Record snowfall was reported at several 
locations. At Lansing... snow began mixing in with the rain before 
midnight... resulting in a record snowfall for October 11th. At Grand 
Rapids... a burst of heavier snow dropped 0.6 inches of snow between 
5 and 7 am... breaking the record snowfall for October 12th.

Here are the snowfall records so far... 

For October 11th... 

Location amount 
Lansing... .trace... .tied record of a trace in 1988.


October 12th... so far today

Location amount 
Grand Rapids... 0.6 inches... .broke record of 0.2 inches set in 1909.

Muskegon... ... .trace... ... ... Tied record of a trace set in 1909.


Lansing had 0.2 inches so far today... which is short of the record 
for October 12th of 0.5 inches set in 1909. More snow is expected 
today so these totals may well be added to before midnight.

Other snowfall reports through 9 am... 

Location County amount
3 miles north of Dighton Osceola 1.5 inches
East Grand Rapids Kent 1.3 inches


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

At the South Haven Lighthouse Weather Station....

........................WIND....WIND...PEAK...WIND..AIR
YEAR..DOY..TIME..SPD.....GUST...WIND...DIR....TEMP
========================================
2006..285..0900...30.35...37.87...41.49...268...*36.4* 
2006..285..0800...29.00...35.48...40.49...261...39.3 
2006..285..0700...22.92...27.14...39.74...287...40.1 
2006..285..0600...27.55...34.25...35.85...281...40.6 
2006..285..0500...31.08...*40.05*...40.05...296...37.2 
2006..285..0400...28.97...36.76...39.54...287...40.5 
2006..285..0300...30.44...34.90...*41.80*...279...42.0 
2006..285..0200...23.95...32.35...39.02...300...40.8 
2006..285..0100...23.76...31.51...38.98...287...44.5 
2006..285..0000...27.68...34.45...37.11...297...43.7 
2006..284..2300...26.24...33.38...40.88...296...44.8 
2006..284..2200...28.69...34.56...40.32...296...46.8 
2006..284..2100...27.68...32.78...40.49...280...46.0 
2006..284..2000...31.14...38.90...38.90...288...46.0 
2006..284..1900...*32.41*...37.62...40.77...284...47.2 
2006..284..1800...24.96...30.37...39.52...267...49.5 
2006..284..1700...30.79...37.07...39.70...270...50.6 
2006..284..1600...27.57...31.28...38.30...265...52.4 
2006..284..1500...25.72...32.19...38.10...251...55.4

There are also weather stations at Muskegon and Michigan City, Indiana

GREAT day to go fly a kite!! :lol:


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

It sure is nice in Wisconsin though.

ftp://ftp.glerl.noaa.gov/realtime/mil/mil1.jpg


----------



## malidewd (Sep 11, 2006)

fishin'magician' said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


I was there this morning, walked a little ways, went home. Crazy!!!!


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Any pics of Grand Traverse? They say up to 40MPH on buoy data.


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)




----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thats Holland. Check this out...http://www.weathermichigan.com/miwxcams.htm


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

On a calm day it's about 3.5' to the water from the piers in Holland, so those are solid 8's no problem.

If you really want to freak out, do the math and figure out how much a wave like that weighs, and how much energy it has. That's 62# a cubic foot for water....


----------



## fish-on (Nov 27, 2004)

just a little trout chop :yikes::tdo12:.just looked at the piers here at the joe :yikes:,300 foot anyone?:lol:


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

I think we have a winner here.... 

A peak wind of 54.57 kts at the South Haven lighthouse between 10:00am - 11:00am this morning!! :yikes: 

........................WIND....WIND...PEAK...WIND ..AIR
YEAR..DOY..TIME..SPD.....GUST...WIND...DIR....TEMP 
========================================
2006...285..1100..32.64...40.16...*54.57*...281...34.0


----------



## [email protected] (May 8, 2003)

I'm up for some King Crabbin!!


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

They say 20 footers expected this weekend with west winds up to 50 mph.


----------



## pdkpotocki (Aug 3, 2004)

Looks like a good day to head to the lake shore and get some pictures of the waves crashing


----------



## Captnbobb (Oct 20, 2003)

I went to Frankfort and Pt Betsie but the waves were probably "only" 8' or so.
That is what the buoy was showing at 8 pm. Winds were out of the north so not as long of a run for waves to develop this far north and Frankfort is a bit protected from a north wind (waves looked a little bigger at the point). Looks like the best pix might be south east lake mi where they are still forecasting 18 footers! Wish I could get there but I'm glad I'm on shore.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

i bet someone will try to go out


----------



## Captnbobb (Oct 20, 2003)

One of the pix I caught...







[/IMG]


----------



## lkmifisherman (Feb 4, 2004)

We tried to troll PM Lake today and it had 2 footers on it...add 40+ mph gusts and the boat was doing do-nuts....I heard of one boat trying to clear the pier heads ...It was a 32' and the story I heard said that when he turned it around to bring it back in that you couldn't see the boat when it was in a beam sea... I don't think I would like that......

LMF


----------



## friday (Jun 29, 2006)

18 footers on Lake Michigan? 

No one is out surfing this? :SHOCKED::SHOCKED::SHOCKED:

Give me a 4/3 suit, booties, gloves, hood, and a waxed up longboard, and let me get pounded!!

Yes, you can surf the great lakes...www.thirdcoastsurfshop.com


----------



## salmon_slayer06 (Mar 19, 2006)

I know, a guy did.....


----------

